# Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?



## cipro2003 (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich Stelle mir gerade die Frage wie man
 Schlafsäcke reinigt?ich besitze den Night warrior
Von Anakonda und in die Waschmaschine passt 
Der nicht bringt ihr eure schlafsäcke zur Reinigung?
Oder gibt's noch andere Möglichkeiten?
Vielen dank vorab für eure antworten!
Gruß Frank


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Ich weiß nicht aus welchem Material dein "Nacht Krieger" ist. Holofile Fasern oder etwa Daunen?
Ersteres ist mit normalen Waschmitteln in der Maschine,wenn nicht in deiner,dann halt in der der Reinigung zu waschen,wo gegen bei Daune nur rückfettende Waschmittel,bei niedriger Temperatur verwendet werden.
Im übrigen muss Daune nach dem Waschen noch getrocknet und aufgelockert werden.
Ich würde mal schauen welche Waschempfehlung der Hersteller (kleiner Zettel irgendwo angenäht) vorgibt oder halt Profis ranlassen (Daune!).
Such mal nach der Site von Globetrotter,die haben solche Tipps und auch entsprechende Waschmittel.

Taxidermist


----------



## Bellaron (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Hey!!
Ich habe den gleichen Schlafsack. Den Schlafsack kannst du in der Maschine waschen, würde ihn aber dann nur auf 30 bis höchstens 40 Grad waschen. Ich habe es noch nicht probiert, weil meiner neu ist.2 mal in gebrauch gewesen.Ich würde ihn in die Reinigung bringen, wenn er sowieso nicht in die Maschine paßt.Kannst ihn auch mit der Hand waschen, in der Badewanne. Würde aber Reinigung vorziehen.Gruß Lars


----------



## Duke Nukem (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Such mal nach der Site von Globetrotter,die haben solche Tipps und auch entsprechende Waschmittel...



Nicht nur das, sondern die waschen den auch für Dich, ab 25,-€
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/beratung/produktpflege/schlafsaecke.php#06

Wäre meine Wahl



Andreas


----------



## Downbeat (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

@Duke (geiler Nick übrigens)

seit wann führt Globi denn Anakonada?


----------



## Duke Nukem (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*



Downbeat schrieb:


> @Duke (geiler Nick übrigens)
> 
> seit wann führt Globi denn Anakonada?


 
  Wäre mir auch neu;+ 
  Aber ich sehe schon worauf Du anspielst: _"*Bei uns* gekaufte Daunen- und Kunstfaserschlafsäcke können Sie bei uns kostengünstig und professionell reinigen lassen."_

  Sorry, war mir nicht bewusst, aber anfragen würde ich trotzdem.


  Andreas


----------



## donlotis (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Wenn ich mal ganz ehrlich bin, geht bei mir nach einer Saison nur die chemische Reinigung... #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Hallo cipro,

Badewanne mit warmen Wasser und Waschmittel füllen, Schlafsack einweichen und waschen. Temperatur sollte handwarm sein und nach der Reinigungung einfach zum Trocknen auf die Leine.

Viel Spaß beim nächsten "Schleudergang"
Shorty


----------



## Downbeat (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Ja, fragen kostet ja nix. 
Zum Thema, ich wasche meinen Indoorschlafsack von Hand und alles was in Zelte wandert bei max. 30C in der Maschine.


----------



## NickAdams (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Wenn er nicht stark verschmutzt ist, wird er gut ausgelüftet und ausgebürstet. Nach starker Verschmutzung wird er in die Reinigung gegeben.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

steht so was nicht eigentlich irgendwo drauf? |kopfkrat


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht stark verschmutzt ist, wird er gut ausgelüftet und ausgebürstet. Nach starker Verschmutzung wird er in die Reinigung gegeben.
> 
> So long,
> 
> Nick




Wie kann eine Penntüte denn stark verschmutzen???:vik:


----------



## sunny (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Ich wüsste wie , aber dann werde ich gleich wieder von Honeyball verhaftet.


----------



## KölnerAngler (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Hallo zusammen, 
zum reinigen des Schlafsacks gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.

Ich hänge meinen Sack nach gebrauch über die Leine zum lüften oder meine Frau packt ihn mit in die Waschmaschine.

Reicht aber meistens, wenn ich Ihn Lüfte, so oft habe ich Ihn nicht in gebrauch.

Hoffe , konnte weiterhelfen

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## cipro2003 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Ich hänge meinen Sack lieber 
nicht zum lüften auf die Leine 

Nix für ungut ;-)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> ....
> Ich hänge meinen Sack nach gebrauch über die Leine zum lüften oder meine Frau packt ihn mit in die Waschmaschine....



Ich würde sagen, du bist ein Anwärter auf das Boarferkel Januar 2011.

Wie grabbelst du auf die Wäscheleine, um deinen Sack zu lüften???|kopfkrat
Und wie hälst du es in der Waschmaschine aus, passt du da wirklich rein, also du und dein Sack?#r


----------



## KölnerAngler (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, du bist ein Anwärter auf das Boarferkel Januar 2011.
> 
> Wie grabbelst du auf die Wäscheleine, um deinen Sack zu lüften???|kopfkrat
> Und wie hälst du es in der Waschmaschine aus, passt du da wirklich rein, also du und dein Sack?#r



Ähm, ja , nun, was soll ich sagen?#c

 Ich glaube ihr wisst ja, was ich sagen wollte.|rotwerden


----------



## BARSCH123 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Ich hänge meinen Sack lieber
> nicht zum lüften auf die Leine
> 
> Nix für ungut ;-)




Der war doch gewollt  Du ferkel

Tl


----------



## Honeyball (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

genau, und gewollte Ferkeleien nehme ich nicht.

Aber aus dem Posting kann man prima zitieren:



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Ich hänge meinen Sack nach gebrauch über die Leine zum lüften





KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Ich hänge meinen Sack nach gebrauch über die Leine zum lüften oder meine Frau packt ihn





KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Reicht aber meistens, wenn ich Ihn Lüfte, so oft habe ich Ihn nicht in gebrauch.


----------



## cipro2003 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Ich hänge meinen Sack lieber
> nicht zum lüften auf die Leine
> 
> Nix für ungut ;-)


 
Der war ja auch nicht gewollt....
das bezog sich auf unseren Kölner Jung:m

Aber vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten-
ich bringe meinen Sack morgen zur chemischen Reinigung ;-)


----------



## Janbr (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Also Kunstfaserschlafsaecke kannst du ganz normal in der Waschmaschine waschen. Zum Thema Temperatur findest du die Waschanleitung auf einem kleinen Zettel in deinem Schlafsack Du musst nur vor dem Schleudern aufpassen das der Sack nicht komplett auf einer Seite der Trommel liegt, weil das ne furchtbare Unwucht gibt und der Maschine nicht grad gut tut. Am besten du gehst dafuer in den Muenzwaschsalon.

Nach dem Waschen am besten in den Trockner bei milden Temperaturen. Wenn es draussen warm ist oder du einen gut geheizten Trockenraum hast (nicht direkt auf die heizung legen), kannst du ihn auch aufhaengen. Wenn du ihn bei kaltem Wetter oder in schlecht geheizten Raeumen mit wenig Umluft aufhaengst faengt er meist zu stinken an, weil er nicht schnell genug trocknet und sich diverse Mikroorganismen ueber der Restdreck in Kombination mit der Feuchtigkeit freuen.

Falls er mit Daunen gefuellt ist, musst du Ihn mit spezieller, rueckfettender Daunenseife waschen. Am besten nicht Schleudern oder nur ganz sanft "anschleudern". Danach im Trockner mit Tennisbaellen (kein Witz) bei sanften Temperaturen trocknen. Wenn du keinen Trockner hast musst du ihn waehrend dem Trocknen immer wieder aufschuettlen. Diese Vorgehen ist allerdings nur bei hochwertigen Daunenmischungen mit geringem Stuetzfederanteil (90/10) sinnvoll, da bei "Billigmischungen" mit hohem Federanteil die Gefahr besteht das die Tennisbaelle, die die Daunen auflockern und ein Verklumpen verhindern, die sproeden Billigfederkiele zerdeppern.

Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung welche Fuellung dein Schlafsack hat, wuerde aber bei der Anwendung mal auf Kunst-/ Hohlfaser tippen.

Gruss

Jan

PS.: Bin zwar kein Karpfenangler aber war ueber 10 Jahre aktiver Pfadfinder und da lebt man praktisch in seiner Penntuete. Ausserdem willst du gar nicht wissen was fuer "Dreck" man da alles im Schlafsack hat....;-)


----------



## KölnerAngler (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> genau, und gewollte Ferkeleien nehme ich nicht.
> 
> Aber aus dem Posting kann man prima zitieren:



Wenn ich jetzt um Gnade bitte und zu meiner Rechtfertigung sage,ich habe das einfach frei Schnauze geschrieben  ohne auf hintergedanken geachtet habe?

Kann man mich dann wieder auf freien Fuß setzen?


----------



## cipro2003 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

21.10€ kostet die Reinigung und dauert 
Ca.anderthalb Wochen 

Wenn man das alle 4-5 Jahre macht ist das 
Okay,ansonsten habe ich ihn immer auslüften lassen,
Allerdings kommt irgendwann der Zeitpunkt wo lüften 
Nicht mehr ausreicht 

Danke nochmals für die zahlreichen 
Antworten und Tipps 
Frank


----------



## Janbr (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Lueften ist sowieso ein wichtiges Thema. Man sollte seinen Schlafsack eigentlich nach jeder Nacht lueften. Der Hintergrund ist weniger der Geruch sondern die Feuchtigkeit die man im Schlaf abgibt (und ich meine nicht das Sabbern auf das Kopfkissen). Diese Feuchtigkeit fuehrt dazu das die Fuellung zusammenfaellt, bzw. verklumpt. Da die Isolierwirkung auf der zwischen der Fuellung eingeschlossenen Luft bassiert, isolieren folglich verklumpte und verklebte Fuellungen einfach schlechter oder gar nicht mehr.

Dieser Effekt ist besonders extrem bei Daunen. Diese besitzen zwar die wesentlich besseren Isoliereigenschaften und haben einen hoeheren Schlafkomfort, aber sie verklumpen mit Feuchtigkeit wesetnlich leichter. Daher sind Kunstfaserschlafsaecke (am besten helikale Hohlfasern) besser geeignet wenn das Gewicht und das Packmass weniger Rolle speilen und wenn man den Schlafsack nicht jeden Morgen Lueften kann (ist z.B. schwer wenn die Aussentemperatur unter Null ist, da dann die Feuchtigkeit im Schlafsack friert statt zu verdunsten und somit das Lueften eher wirkunglos bleibt). Das Rueckfetten der Dauenen hilft diesen Effekt zu erschweren, aber verhindern laesst er sich nicht.

Kurz gesagt, nasse/ feuchte Daunen isolieren nicht, nasse/ feuchte Kunstfasern schon.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Lupus (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze den oben genannten Schlafsack von Anaconda ebenfalls und kann folgendes sagen:
In eine 0815 Waschmaschine passt der definitiv nicht!
Zur Reinigung sagte man mir bei Sänger:
Waschen bei 30 Grad und dabei mehrere Tennisbälle mit in die Maschine geben (wenn man denn eine hat wo er rein passt)! Die Tennisbälle sollen die Fasern durchkneten und alles verteilen!
den Schlafsack nicht schleudern!!!
Eine Waschanleitung gab es *in* meinem Schlafsack übrigens nicht!!!

Ich werde meinen nach 2 jährigem Einsatz zur Renigung geben!

Ansonsten hilft regelmäßiges lüften und ausbürsten!
*Zu beachten ist: Jede Wäsche schadet der Isolierung des Schlafsacks!!!!!!!!*

Schade das die Reinigung so teuer ist!! Da hat man schon nach wenigen Wäschen den Kaufpreis verwaschen!!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Janbr (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*



> *Zu beachten ist: Jede Wäsche schadet der Isolierung des Schlafsacks!!!!!!!!*


 
Wenn du damit die Waermeisolierung meinst, dann stimmt das nur bedingt. Zum einen werden natuerlich die Fasern durch die Reinigung beansprucht, egal ob Daune oder Kunstfaser. Vorallem falsche Reinigung kann die Isolierung/ Fuellung komplett ruinieren. Allerdings bringt eine richtige Reinigung einen positiven Effekt fuer die Fuellung, besonders fuer Daunen. Der Schmutz der sich an den Fasern ablagert, laesst diese verklumpen und, wie weiter oben schonmal beschrieben, weisst eine verklumpte Fuellung eine wesentlich schlechtere Isolierung auf, da sich eben weniger Luft zwischen den Fasern befindet. Man kann bei schlecht gepflegten Schlafsaecken diese Klumpen auch durch die Huelle spueren.

Zum Thema Waschmaschinengroesse, wie gesagt in den meisten Muenzwaschsalons gibt es auch grosse Trommel, da passen sogar Zeltplanen rein.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## cipro2003 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Klar klingt das ersteinmal teuer aber
Ich besitze ihn jetzt mind.4 Jahre und 
Lüfte ihn regelmäßig,jetzt bezahle ich einmalig 
21euro und nach weiteren 4 Jahren geht er dann 
In die Tonne und ich besorge mir nen neuen!
Somit hat mich der NW inkl.Reinigung
90 Euro gekostet und ich habe min.8 Jahre
Einen warmen Hintern gehabt!
Denke das ist ein Preis/Leistungsverhältniss
Was durchaus okay ist 
Gruß Frank


----------



## donlotis (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> 21.10€ kostet die Reinigung und dauert
> Ca.anderthalb Wochen



Das waren bei mir nur 16 Euronen und drei Tage warten, DuPont Hohlfaser... |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*



> So long,



Offtopic:

Was heißt das eigentlich, wenn ich fragen darf 
Ich mein du schreibst das unter jede Antwort drunter.

Gruß


----------



## Lupus (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Ich sprach hier nicht von Daunen sondern von Kunstfasern (so heißen die doch???)! So weit mir bekannt werdenDaunen bei keinem Angelschlafsack verwendet!
Ich habe mir sagen lassen das die Reinigung der Schlafsäcke sich auf die Isolierfähigkeit des Schlafsack auswirkt! Als Quelle knn ich hier die Firma Sänger (Hersteler des NW) und das Buch Watercraft nennen!
Als Erkläreung wurde (wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung hab) die Verteilung der Fasern im Schlafsack genannt!
Im Neuzustand ist die natürlich sehr gut! Nach und während der Reinigung verteilen diese sich wohl nicht mehr ganz so optimal was dann dazu führt das es Bereiche im Schlafsack mit weniger Füllung (an anderen Stellen ist dann mehr davon) gibt! Diese halten die Wärme natürlich nicht so gut!

Aus dem gleichen Grund soll man Schlafsäcke auch nur möglichst kurze Zeit in ihrer mitgelieferten Tasche transportieren! Der Schlafsack sollte möglichst wenig gequetscht und geknickt werden!! Am besten immer schön ausgebreitet!! 

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Janbr (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich mit Angelschlafsaecken nicht aus, weil ich meine Schlafsaecke eigentlich immer bei Schlafsackherstellern kaufe und gekauft habe (auch wenn ich sie zum Angeln verwendet habe) und wie auch schon gesagt hab ich als Pfadfinder und Bersteiger so einige Naechte im Schlafsack verbracht, davon auch einige bei unangenehmen Temperaturen.

Wenn sich in einem Schlafsack die Fuellung nach dem Waschen oder auch durch den Gebrauch verschiebt und das der Hersteller auch noch zugibt, dann wuerde ich die Finger von dieser Penntuete lassen. Selbst bei Basismodellen sollte die Fuellung in einzelnen Taschen, die auf keinem Fall durchgenaeht (also von der Innenhuelle zur Aussenhuelle) sein sollten, sondern aus einzelnen Stegen. Die Fuellung wird dann in mehreren Schichten in diese Kammern gefuehlt. Je nach Modell koennen dabei z.B. am Ruecken andere Materialien als in den anderen Teilen zum Einsatz kommen, da man hier die Fuellung durch sein Koepergewicht zusammendrueckt und sie deshalb weniger isoliert.

Bessere Modelle haben zudem, wenn man den Querschnitt durch den Schalfsack betrachtet, mehrer Lagen solcher Kammern. Durch diese kleineren Kammern lassen sich zum einen die Fuellungslagen noch besser fixieren und zum anderen durch ein versetzen der Stege Kaletebruecken vermeiden.

Das mit der Tasche und der Lagerung hat einfach damit zu tun das die Fuellung durch die eingelagerte Luft isoliert. Wenn die Fuellung aber langfristig zusammengequetscht (am schlimmsten auch noch feucht) wird, verliert sie an "Srpungkraft" (Loft). D.h. sie ist einfach nicht mehr so flauschig und vermag nicht mehr so viel Luft aufzunehmen. Das z.B. kann aber mit einer richtigen Reinigung verbessert werden.

D.h. den Schlafsack am besten immer haengend im Schrank lagern.

Daunen sollte man uebrigens gar nicht "stopfen" sondern "rollen", da sonst die Kiele der Stuetzfedern brechen koennen. Auch das fuehrt zu schlechter Isolierwirkung.

Aber ich vrsteh auch noch nicht ganz warum man seinen Schlafsack bei einer Angelfirma kauft und nicht bei einem Schalfsack hersteller? Ich meine ich kauf meine Ruten auch nicht bei Vaude oder Mammut, die machen naemlich z.B. gute Schlafsaecke.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Honeyball (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt um Gnade bitte und zu meiner Rechtfertigung sage,ich habe das einfach frei Schnauze geschrieben  ohne auf hintergedanken geachtet habe?
> 
> Kann man mich dann wieder auf freien Fuß setzen?



Gerade dann gerade nicht !!! :m


----------



## alechandros (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Kauf dir ein Inlett (http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/rubrik.php?k_id=0502&hot=0) dann musst du den Schlafsack nicht so oft reinigen.


----------



## Lupus (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie reinigt ihr euren Schlafsack?*

Hallo,
grundsätzlich verstehe ich überhaupt nicht warum Agelgerätehersteller nicht in der Lage sind einen sinnvollen Schöafsack zu produzieren! Die Bekommen alles einigermaßen hin nur bei den Schlafsäcken sind sie nicht in der Lage mal einen mit einem vernünftigen Packmaß zu produzieren!

Trozdem würde ich weiterhin Angelsschlafsäcke kaufen und zwar aus 3 Gründen:

1 Die Befestigung auf der Liege! Ohne diese liegt der Sack zwangsläufig nach dem zweiten Run im Dreck!

2 Die Bewegungsfreiheit! *In* einem Angelschlafsack kann ich mich bequem herumdrehen bei einer Bergsteigerpenntüte geht das nicht!

3 Die Reißverschüsse zum schnellen öffnen!

Gruß
Lupus


----------

